# new pics



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

been awhile thought i would take some newer pics


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

some more


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

more....


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

*short video*


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ive got to make a video of feeding time for the polys. its unreal how much the delhezi eats.


----------

